#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > سوال: چگونه میتوان حروف را در کورل دراو توخالی کرد ؟

## pc repairman

با سلام و احترام . لطفا توضیح بدهید که چگونه متن نوشته شده در کورل را تو خالی کنم .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## arshad256

سلام
متنو می نویسی سپس کل یا قسمتی از متن رو که می خوای توخالی کنی رو انتخاب می کنی بعد از سمت راست برنامه کورل همونجایی که مربع های کوچک رنگی هست روی مربع اولی  از بالا که سفید و در داخلش علامت ضرب وجود دارد کلیک چپ می کنی بعد  بدون  اینکه  کار دیگری بکنی تو همون مربع ها هر رنگی که دوست داری حاشیه متنت اون  رنگ باشه کلیک راست میکنی.

----------

